# Howdy from San Jose, CA



## PeteSJCA (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey, I'm new to beekeeping this year, just got my first swarm on Monday. The bees are so much fun to watch.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Pete,
& welcome from Concord, CA


----------



## stoffel64 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Pete,

Welcome from the coast.

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Pete!


----------



## Peaches (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey Pete, Welcome to the forum. Ask away and you will get some doozies of answers.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Suburban San Jose - Land of Milk and Honey for bees.


----------



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

I'm right next door in Cupertino. Got 3 swarms into 3 hives this spring. The biggest one developed a queen problem, went into supercedure mode, spun off two swarms, one of which I put in hive 4. Hopefully the new queens have been laid and are laying.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

"The bees are so much fun to watch."

But oh so much harder to manage. 

Just another neighbor and member of the bee guild -- Fuzzy


----------



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

South Bay Flow

Chamise and broom are in full bloom
the poison oak is over
the toyon and star thistle wait
to tempt the buzzing rover


----------



## PeteSJCA (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks everybody! Michael was that poetry? nice....


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Gosh, it was poetic....


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

That was probably a swarm from one of odfrank's hives. 

Welcome Pete !!!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> That was probably a swarm from one of odfrank's hives.


My bees never swarm!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

"South Bay Flow"

And in the next 10 days the privits will all bloom and if you don't have around 2 boxes of space you'll be chasing your bees down the street as they swarm. 

"My bees never swarm", Pinocchio never lies, and Odfrank doesn't have more than 2 hives in his yard.


----------



## Rex Piscator (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi, neighbor!

...just hammered 5 more boxes together the other day; thanks for the 'heads up' on the flow...

How long will our flow last here in the SF Bay Area[on average]? These are my first hives; up here in the East Bay, just past Richmond. I'm trying to get a sense of our 'cycle', here in Northern CA.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

My flow ends by mid July. However, 10 miles up the road, a hive puts on 100lbs between July and the end of Oct. So, I really can't help with your microclimate and urban setting.


----------

